# Room needed for Rain Furrest



## TheBurningDonut (Aug 27, 2009)

Well I have no Idea if this is the right place to post this or not and fully understand it's kinda last minuet BUT...

I have been trying to go to rain Furrest this year and so far the only thing keeping me from going is the lack of a ROOM!

Anyone got room for one more?


----------



## TheBurningDonut (Aug 27, 2009)

Yah me E-Mail is theburningdonut@yahoo.com


----------



## BijouxDeFoxxe (Aug 28, 2009)

I'd suggest also posting at the RF forums: http://www.rainfurrest.com/forums/


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 28, 2009)

WTF is Rainfurrest?


----------



## BijouxDeFoxxe (Aug 29, 2009)

CrazyWolfGuy said:


> WTF is Rainfurrest?



It's a smaller furry Con held just outside of Seattle, WA


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 29, 2009)

I wish i could go but alas NO PASSPORT and i do not go to out of city events alone
 ( i need to meet some Ottawa furs)


----------



## RoqsWolf (Aug 29, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I wish i could go but alas NO PASSPORT and i do not go to out of city events alone
> ( i need to meet some Ottawa furs)


DOnt worry, there are plenty of furs in ottawa  Here are some public fursuiters in ottawa, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExcEG59mHFI Check some of there other videos also, there really interesting ^.^


----------

